# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  ورودی گرفتن با فایل اکسل در لاراول

## raminroozdar

سلام .

من میخوام یه سری اطلاعات با فایل اکسل وارد دیتابیس کنم و میخام اگه توی اون فایل اکسل داده تکراری بود حذفش کنه و همچنین چک کنه هنگام import کردن توی دیتابیس اگه داده ای تکراری بود اون رو حذف کنه ...

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## plague

یکی از پکیج هایی که برای خوندن فایل اکسل هست رو نصب کن باهاش فایل رو بخون بریز تو دیتبایس
مثل
https://github.com/rap2hpoutre/fast-excel
یا
https://github.com/Maatwebsite/Laravel-Excel

من نمیدونم ر اساس چه فیلدی تکراری بودن رو مشخص میکنی ولی اون فیلد رو unique بکن تو دیتبیاس که تکراری قبول نکنه و کد ریختن تو دیتبایس رو هم توی try/catch بزار که اررور نده و قطع نشه برای داده های تکراری

----------


## raminroozdar

فقط موبایل رو میخوام که تکراری نباشه unique گذاشتم ولی ارور میده چجوری از try/catch استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## raminroozdar

> یکی از پکیج هایی که برای خوندن فایل اکسل هست رو نصب کن باهاش فایل رو بخون بریز تو دیتبایس
> مثل
> https://github.com/rap2hpoutre/fast-excel
> یا
> https://github.com/Maatwebsite/Laravel-Excel
> 
> من نمیدونم ر اساس چه فیلدی تکراری بودن رو مشخص میکنی ولی اون فیلد رو unique بکن تو دیتبیاس که تکراری قبول نکنه و کد ریختن تو دیتبایس رو هم توی try/catch بزار که اررور نده و قطع نشه برای داده های تکراری



فقط موبایل رو میخوام که تکراری نباشه unique گذاشتم ولی ارور میده چجوری از try/catch استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## plague

try {

// save  into db

}
catch (\Exception $e) {
 
}

----------

